# Anticipated Fire Bans Summer 2019?



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if/when they will enact fire bans in the four corners area? We have a memorial day weekend Ruby-Westwater trip and even though it has been a wet year it seems we inevitably get one at some point. Last year it was May first, the year before June. BLM rangers often chime in here and I was hoping to get some assurance that we will be able to grill (or not).


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

God I hope not, burn all the winter snow fall record books and tropical rain forest spring conditions. Even the most hardened bureaucrats and anti fire environmentalist will struggle to justify fire bans this year.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

They seem to love burn bans. I think it is inevitable these days but hopefully not until mid summer.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

It doesn't matter the conditions, here in Colorado, the week before 4th of July magically is always a high fire danger and fire bans.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I have found the Grand Junction BLM to be very grounded and justified in their fire restrictions. I have shown up prepared to leave the firewood behind only to be told the conditions had improved and we would be allowed to have a fire if desired. Every year is different so put the gear in the truck and leave it behind if not allowed. Still meed a firepan anyhow so not a big deal.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

When it hasn't rained significantly in 3 weeks


Conditions have been pretty wet on the western slope (ruby/horse-thief), more rain coming over the next couple days. 



Things can dry out pretty fast if it gets hot


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

I’ll bet your still good then, at least for just charcoal.

I’m usually pretty happy to see a fire ban where I live, kick in right before Fourth of July. 
Even if it is still possible to have a fire, safely, there are just way to many idiots out during that weekend, that have NO idea how to have a safe campfire, or really do anything, for that matter. (I am starting to doubt the theory of natural selection, what aren’t they all dead yet?)
And I’d rather not have our house burn down.
Besides, it’s bloody hot that time of year, save it for the cold weather, when you need one. My 2 penny’s, no offense meant to anybody( except some of the idiots I see round these parts during holidays).


----------



## rubberduck (Nov 9, 2011)

hey Matt man to many warning labels on thing that are dangerous for natural selection to be effective. 

fire bans usually start after a fire has gotten out of control.

Stay Tuned!!!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

No more negativity. It's going to stop snowing just in time for a strong monsoon!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

rubberduck said:


> hey Matt man to many warning labels on thing that are dangerous for natural selection to be effective.
> 
> fire bans usually start after a fire has gotten out of control.
> 
> Stay Tuned!!!



I agree! 
Let nature have its wonderful, wonderful, way. Half the problem with society, is protecting people from themselves, all the time. It’s like being an enabler to an addict. It doesn’t help him, he needs to learn on his own, so he has a chance to get better. 
Just so long as they don’t burn me down, let them learn the hard way, as long as I am far away! 

Happy boating to all, and hears to the moisture continuing this summer, and folks getting to teach there kids how to have a fir without burnin down the hood!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Unfortunately the burn ban is still in place in Idaho. Burning marijuana is still ban and could come with a heavy fine. Please be discrete and be weary of strangers with short hair that ask lots of questions.


----------

